

Nuggets from Startup School 2013 - aswath87
http://blog.nuggetsapp.com/post/64588428643/nuggets-from-startup-school-2013

======
woah
What is this nuggets app?

~~~
aswath87
It's an app to help you collect, remember and share the nuggets (of wisdom)
that you learn. We are launching it next week. For more -

[http://blog.nuggetsapp.com/post/63541384813/remember-
everyth...](http://blog.nuggetsapp.com/post/63541384813/remember-everything-
you-learn)

~~~
MarkTee
Can I ask what makes your app better than something like Anki
([http://ankisrs.net/](http://ankisrs.net/))?

I'm pretty much always enrolled in a couple of MOOCS and have been thinking
about using a method like this to improve my retention.

